# Sedgewick



## Bill Jesse (Feb 19, 2012)

My very beloved Sedgewick was put to sleep on February 16 2012. He was just over 13 years old and my constant companion. He never saw himself as a bunny but more often a human and on occasion a puppy or a kitten. He loved to play chase or hide and seek with me. He sat beside me through many TV shows or at my feet when I worked. If I was napping on the couch he would jump up onto my chest and start licking my face. I had owned him for 12 years as he belonged to a magician and had done two cross country tours. I did not like his lifestyle, living in a cage and convinced the magician that I should have him.

Sedgie started getting a lump on his left rib cage back in the fall. My vet said it was obviously cancer and wanted to do a biopsy by putting him under. I thought that at his age he might not survive it so I decided to keep him comfortable. He was doing fine, eating and enjoying the grass and loved to take his Metacam for pain relief. He also had arthritis and could not stand at times. I massaged his thighs and his hips which semed to help.

When grazing he would sometimes topple onto his right side but still grazed while waiting for me to right him. The Monday before his death he was the same but Tuesday and Wednesday things changed. He would no longer eat nor drink and refused his medicine. He slept on my chest that night and did not move but was making noises which were new to me. He was also grinding his teeth and I knew it was time.

After his death I had him cremated and witnessed the procedure. I had worked in the funeral industry and witnessing cremations was of nobother to me. I brought his ashes home and they are in a small box along with those of my cat. They were friends.

Aninteresting thing happened on that day. When I was with him at the vet's my wife waited in the reception area. Its on a busy street and suddenly a large adult eagle swooped down and flew by the window. It was a sign I am sure. The day after my wife returned to playing her piano which she was doing the day we went to the vet. Sedgie loved piano music. She stopped and we left. When she returned she opened her music book to the next song and it was about an eagle spreading hope!

I miss him terribly. I cry a lot and it is extremely difficult because normally he would be beside me as I write. But he is not and I find it difficult to even enter this room now. Sedgewick taught me many things. He was my first rabbit and as we all know that once a rabbit is in your heart everything changes. He taught me about simplicity, about not needing "stuff" and enjoying everything around me. To sit in the yard with him and enjoy his company was better than having all the money in the world. He even encouraged me to get four more rabbits.

I had always promised him that we would never be apart. My final wishes are that his ashes and mine are mixed together.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your sweet Sedgewick. 

He will always be there inside your heart. And I truly believe the Eagle was his way of saying he now runs free without pain. Just a sign to say Thank you for the Wonderful life and friendship you gave him.

Hoping that sorrow will eventually turn to sweet memories for you.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 19, 2012)

He is now at peace & had a much better & longer life than he would have had if you hadn't rescued him. Enjoy your other rabbits, though none can ever replace him.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 19, 2012)

He sounds like a wonderful little character. What an incredible adventure you had together. He will be in your heart forever, waiting for the day that your ashes are joined and your souls meet again.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 19, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## Nats (Feb 19, 2012)

that is a very touching story. :cry2 i am sorry for your loss, but also glad he is happy and free now.


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 19, 2012)

What a wonderful, long life your bun had. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and yours.ray:


----------



## JimD (Feb 20, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Bill Jesse (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you to all. It is so hard to get over this although I knew it was coming. He was the most wonderful creature I had ever met and I am still crying. All the routines we had each day for food, play and such are gone and it hurts. I had to dismantle his outdoor run yesterday and it was literally due. Wood outdoors for 12 years plus does not last. It was hard nonetheless but I did manage to salvage the wire mesh which I have reused to make a cover for the other outdoor pen.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Sedgwick had a wonderful life with you. He is now at the rainbow bridge playing with Prince and all the other bunnies who are there waiting for their owners so that they can cross together into heaven and be together eternally.


----------

